# Q for tanorexics...



## Amber*Christine (May 15, 2009)

I'm new to tanning, (at a salon), and I was wondering if someone could tell me the differences between a tingle cream, an accelerator and a bronzer. I'd like to use them properly so I'm not wasting time and just sucking up UV rays and accumulating skin damage w/o getting the max color I could be getting...does that make sense??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Plus, is it a good idea to rub on a thick moustrizer BEFORE tanning aswell as after? And isn't it better to go every other day than everyday, I heard some girl say before, to go everyday to build up a base, but I've also heard someone say theres no point in going everyday cause you won't get tanner you'll just dry out your skin...any advice?
Thank you!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 15, 2009)

There is no SPF in tanning lotions, so not matter which one you choose you won't be protected from the uv rays.  It doesn't really matter if you start with a small amount of time and work up.
I am 28 years old and I tanned alot when I was younger.  The skin around my eyes is already starting to wrinkle and my forehead too. 
Tanning salons mislead you by saying its a great way to get vitamin d, but in reality you really only need a small amount. 
Go for the self tanner or spray on tans.  I regret going now that i'm older. It may look nice, but in the long run it hurts more than it helps.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 15, 2009)

Basically a tingle cream stimulates blood flow to the skin, which can help speed up the tanning process, there is a factor of how much tingle you will get from one of these creams so start low if you're going to. All I can say is you really might not like the sensation, it could be described as hot and itchy.

Accelerators have products in them which assist the body's production of melanin before and after UV exposure.

Bronzers are pretty much what they sound like, they kick start the tanning process with a little DHA for immediate colour.

I don't personally use sunbeds now, I have a few times in the past but noting major as I'm very pale and you have to understand the massive risks and for me it wasn't worth it - I'd much rather use a fake tan. They're not like they used to be and there are many that deliver very nice colour. I have used the lotions and stuff but it was usually outdoors when I was in the US. One of the purposes of tanning lotions is to moisturise, so I see no harm in using other moisturisers before and after using a bed.

In terms of going everyday, I don't think that is sensible at all, if you're going everyday you are at far greater risk of burning which means you can't then tan at all. Anyway the tanning process takes 48-72 hours so this eliminates the need to go that frequently and because of this if you didn't burn the first time doesn't mean at the next session you won't. Always tan in moderation if you must, try 3/4 times a week to build a base tan and then 1/2 times a week maintenance. I mean I don't mind answering the question but at the same time I really don't think sunbeds are the way to go, atleast with fake tan it's quick to apply, you can apply as much/little as you want and when, you get almost instant colour and all in all it's not harmful.


----------



## User35 (May 16, 2009)

uh yeah dont go everyday thats a waste and you'll be red as a lobster.

and dont try a tingle untill u are already kinda dark..they are too intense for beginners.


----------



## ruthless (May 27, 2009)

Accelerators are just lotion. Bronzers can either have DHA (fake tan, wash your hands immediately after) or an instant bronzing agent for color or both.

Tingles tingle. Your skin will be red where you apply it, some folk are highly sensitive and will experience pain and others won't feel it. Don't shower for at least 5 hours after or it will reactivate it. I used to be able to use them and now I get a reaction that makes me itch like a mo fo.

There are also "warming" lotions, I suppose those are along the same lines-I have used these with success. 

FYI lotions are marked up 200 percent by the time you buy them. Tanning lotion companies sell them to distrubutors, who mark them up 100 percent then sell them to the tanning salon. It's how a lot of salons make their money.

Last I heard Caltan had bought out most Designer Skin and most of the other companies. 

It's a HUGE racket, and don't get sucked in. Moisturizing your skin is intensely important when you tan, but just pick one you like the smell of for now since you're new. I'd stay away from tingles and bronzers until you've developed a base tan. 

I am using DS black at the moment because it included a free month of tanning, and it's 100+ bucks.

I have tanned on and off for years. I like it because it makes me feel better especially when I'm sun starved. But it's not good for your skin, at all. I've never had flawless porcelain skin so tanning does make my skin look better.


----------



## ruthless (May 27, 2009)

If you use the lay down beds btw you will probably end up burning your ass if you tan naked, so I'd go every other day. The parts of you not normally exposed to daylight (stomach) will tan faster and darker than your arms and legs.  To ensure eveness, throw in a stand up session once weekly. It helps get rid of the white pressure point spots that happen when you use a lay down.


----------



## mtrimier (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_FYI lotions are marked up 200 percent by the time you buy them. Tanning lotion companies sell them to distrubutors, who mark them up 100 percent then sell them to the tanning salon. It's how a lot of salons make their money._

 
Hate that and then the whole lotion sales pitch! meh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually get lotions off ebay or from online sellers so run a search through Google/whatever you preferred search engine to find whatever lotion you like at a more reasonable price.

If nothing else, you can get the packets of lotions to try them out and when you find one that you like, buy a bottle (cheaply).

You are the best judge of how often you would like to tan, but I also would not recommend going everyday, and many have already explained what lotions do what, I do second the throwing in a few stand up sessions to avoid white lines from laying down.


----------



## kimberlane (May 28, 2009)

Hey I got a question is there some kind of lotion, that accelerates the lighter parts of your body, and not the darker ones. I am bi-racial , so it is not like I need I would just like it all to be even for swimsuit season. My boobs and neck are light and so are my legs. I can't see my butt, but it prolly is too. But my arms are dark, damn drivers tan. and my belly gets dark fast. Any thoughts on how to get even?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 28, 2009)

Everything that's been said is spot on.

Personally I'm not a fan of tingles, I don't find that I get darker when using them and I dislike the feeling. 

I like using plain accelerators. Bronzers always made me uneven and orangey. 

You can moisturize at home before you leave to the salon but it's easier to just apply before you lay in the bed. You can moisturize after if you like though it's not really necessary. 

You'd be best off buying your lotions online somewhere. If you really want to support your salon, you can buy from there but as someone mentioned the markup is CRAZY. And they really aren't all that...a lotion can only get so fancy, trust me. I've always bought mine online and have never ever got a bad lotion.

I agree with the suggestion of using a stand up booth once in a while, since I got white/light areas too. Mostly around the creases on my fingers, around my ankles, and wrists.


----------



## User35 (May 28, 2009)

My salon doesnt sell lotions ( hell its just a hair/nail place with a bed inside) my small town doesnt have any real salons so I buy online. You can get good deals just google that shizz. 

I read on a tanning board, heard rave reviews about it, tried it out myself , and it sucked. have you gals heard shower, put on a normal type of tanning lotion like an accelerator right out of the shower, go to the salon giving the lotion time to set in, and just before you get in the bed or stand up put another tanning lotion on like a bronzer or maaaybe a tingle on ??? They said it will give you extra dark color...for me nothing at all.I didnt burn..and it was ho hum whatever. O well.


----------



## mtrimier (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_My salon doesnt sell lotions ( hell its just a hair/nail place with a bed inside) my small town doesnt have any real salons so I buy online. You can get good deals just google that shizz. 

I read on a tanning board, heard rave reviews about it, tried it out myself , and it sucked. have you gals heard shower, put on a normal type of tanning lotion like an accelerator right out of the shower, go to the salon giving the lotion time to set in, and just before you get in the bed or stand up put another tanning lotion on like a bronzer or maaaybe a tingle on ??? They said it will give you extra dark color...for me nothing at all.I didnt burn..and it was ho hum whatever. O well._

 
I've tried that before and it didn't do anything for me either. I felt more moisturized, but no major "wow" factor otherwise.


----------



## ruthless (Jun 2, 2009)

I should mention I have an AWESOME tanning salon now, after many years of shit-they just opened recently, provide wipes, tan stickers and elastics free of charge.  I will buy lotion there when I can afford it simply because I like them.

The only issue with lotion off of ebay etc is that you don't know how old it's going to be, unless it's a "new" one (ie just released). It only keeps so long just like most other moisturizers.

As for getting "even" I'd suggest some self bronzing, or even go tanning and put SPF on your arms and other areas prior.

I like to put on meh lotion just before I get into the bed. Mainly because I like my skin to feel really saturated before I fry it. 

Not all lotions are created equal. I tend to go with the accelerators with silicone bases because they are kick ass moisturizing, and staying moisturized is an important part of tanning. Because they are so moisturizing it's why I don't put it on after showers before tanning.

Remember you can only get so dark before you start to look scary, like one of those SUPER TAN GIRLS. You know the ones I'm talking about.... they all kind of look the same. And it's HORRIBLE for your skin, anything that says otherwise is propoganda. I do it because it makes me feel better in my headspace.


----------



## flushed (Jul 13, 2009)

Since you're new, start off with accelerators because you may not be used to the heat of the bed itself. Heck, I've been tanning once every week or two for the past 6 months and I would not be able to handle a tingling lotion. I don't like bronzers because I hate the smell of DHA and I don't want to get orangey. PLUS, accelerators allow you to see the actual, real color that you're getting. My favourite is by California Tan Guilty Pleasure. Smells loveeeeeely, moisturizes really well, and there's very little after tanning odour. Australian Gold's Naturally Dark is also reaaally good, it's fragrance free if that floats your boat


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jul 20, 2009)

Have you tried looking into other options of tanning, Amber? Healthy alternatives, such as tan towels? Brilliant results!...


----------

